# Brake pad replacement



## BBQPONY (Mar 11, 2017)

These 1971 Weizmann brev pads are as hard as a rock. What is the best replacement? Doesn't need to be original. I want the most stopping power. Color is not an issue. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chopper1 (Mar 12, 2017)

Search "Schwinn brake shoes" on ebay. There are some great reproduction ones pretty cheap. You can also get originals. I bought the repro ones because I thought they would be softer. Very happy with them.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Mar 12, 2017)

Everybody seems to like the Kool Stop salmon ones, I bet you would too.


----------

